# Worldwork Games Terrain



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I just got an email off these guys advertising their new system of terrain.

Seems pretty cool so I'm posting it here.

-----------










Greetings from www.worldworksgames.com
*TerraClips UNVEILED!
*
WorldWorksGames in association with Wyrd Miniatures, LLC are proud to present *TerraClips!*
*TerraClips!* is a tangible 3D, modular terrain system which allows gamers to create expansive, multi-level layouts on-the-fly. Simply punch out the durable, die-cut components, clip them together using our patent pending *TerraClips!* system, and PLAY! *TerraClips!* will be available August 5th at *Wyrd's webstore*, to coincide with its official launch at this years GenCon! Retailers & Distributors can *contact Wyrd direct.* for purchase information. Click the below images for additional *product information.*





TERRACLIPS QUICK FACTS:

* Yes this is a tangible "in-store" product intended for direct distribution. No special skills or tools required other than a desire to play.

* Components are created from 1.5mm thick, die-cut gameboard card with a high quality pre-printed satin finish. Snap-out the items from the frame and get building. No cutting of any kind required. 16 10"X14" component frames are included with each product.

* TerraClips connectors are transparent plastic connectors which anchor all core elements together. You'll receive 1 free clip package with each individual terrain purchase. Connector packs contain 40 T-Clips, 40 L-Clips & 40 I-Clips.

* TerraClips will be available for online sale August 5th at Wyrd's webstore: http://wyrd-games.net/shop/ . We will also be selling TerraClips direct and offering demos at this years GenCon. Interested distributors can contact Wyrd directly.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Very cool find. Looks like some nice stuff there


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks interesting but I can't seem to get up close pics, their website seems a little chaotic for easy navigation.

Edit: Their stuff does look really good though... I can't find price indications either


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

$49 a set, and its designed to work with a 32mm scale system... Its Card though, so the details printed on... but thats good if you don't like painting scenery. Doesn't seem too bad, though I would have to see it first hand, or see in use pictures of it...

So on that point, is anyone going to Gencon where its previewing? lol


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks great, my only issue would be warping,but if this stuff is stable then it looks like a good option for those who like modular terrain that does not need painting.


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

hmmm, might be worth a look but to be honest printed card isn't goig to stand up to the rigours of gaming for long before wear and tear starts to manifest around the edges


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

This stuff looks spot on for games like Mordheim and Necromunda with all the different levels and walls it would make for a great addition to a game, and it flatpacks too sweet.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks good - I was actually just looking around to see what kinds of pre-built terrain I might be able to pick up with the right feel for Malifaux, so it's good to see that they're bringing something out for it. Price looks good for how much you get too.

Shame pre-printed card doesn't mix too well with more sculpted stuff on the table, but good to get something put together in a hurry 

Do we know yet if Wayland will be stocking along with the other Wyrd stuff?

(to people worried about Wyrd stuff being listed as 32mm then don't - it's pretty much the same size as GWs 28mm, so should work for Mordheim quite nicely )


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to admit that looks quite cool. I could see myself picking some of that up as I hate making terrain.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some really good looking stuff here. A brilliant resource for anyone playing Mordheim, Necromunda, or Inquisitor 28mm.


----------

